# Friendship in the Pit



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Today's Prayer*  
April 8, 2006


Dear God, Please remind me of my value and worth to You. How wonderful is Your mercy! Thank You, Father, and "Blessed be the God and Father of my Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed me with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly places in Christ, just as You chose me in Him before the foundation of the world, that I should be holy and without blame before You in love, having made a plan for me to be adopted as Your child by Jesus Christ to Himself, according to the good pleasure of Your will, to the praise of the glory of Your grace, by which You made me accepted in the Beloved. In Him I have redemption through His blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of His grace" (based on Ephesians 1:3-7). Thank You my loving Father, my shelter, my rock, and my salvation. In Jesus' name I praise You and give You the glory, amen.





*Friendship in the Pit
TGIF Today God Is First, by Os Hillman* _A friend loves at all times, and a brother is born for adversity. - Proverbs 17:17_

"I am in there again," I told my friend. "The pit." A time when no one can cheer you up and you wonder if there ever was or is a God. Have you ever had such times? Discouragement can be devastating even to the best of saints. It can bring us so low. The writer of Proverbs phrased it well when he said, "Hope deferred makes the heart sick" (Prov. 13:12). When we get so low that we despair of our belief, we can identify with the prophet Elijah who wanted to die after being so discouraged with life.

"I'm coming over," my friend said.

"Aw, you don't have to do that," I said.

"I'm coming over. We're going to pray."

About 30 minutes later my friend walked in the door. We sat down on the living room floor and simply lay on our backs as my friend began to pray. I didn't feel like praying. I was too deep in the pit. All I could do was listen. After awhile my friend was quiet. We both sat quietly for ten to fifteen minutes, praying quietly to ourselves. Suddenly my friend said, "First Thessalonians 5:24!"

"What verse is that?" I asked.

"I don't know," she said. "That is the verse He spoke to me."

I grabbed my Bible and looked up the verse. "The one who calls you is faithful and He will do it."

We laughed. Can He be so personal? Can He care that much? That night I grew more in my love of my two friends, not to mention being brought out of the pit.

Do you have a friend who is there when you need somebody at any hour of the day? Are you there for your friend? Ask the Lord how you can be a better friend to someone today


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Amen


----------

